# Size Matters



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I am a novice. These guidelines appear at the links shown.

http://www.brazos-walking-sticks.com/size-a-walking-stick/

Size a Walking Stick
Sizing a walking stick is, in many ways, subjective; however, through years of experience, we have developed some basic parameters -- suggestions, really -- for choosing a correct walking stick size:

http://www.brazos-walking-sticks.com/product_images/Stick-Sizing.jpg

For people who are shorter than 4' 8", we generally recommend a 41-inch stick.
For people who are shorter than 5' 4", we recommend a 48-inch stick.
For people who are between 5' 4" and 5' 11", we recommend a 55-inch stick.
For adults over 5' 11", we recommend a 58-inch stick.
Again, let us reiterate, the sizing recommendations listed above are only suggestions.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

I think that all sounds very reasonable. Of course, different people prefer different length sticks, often longer than they actually need.


----------

